# kribensis help



## livebearerlover (Jan 21, 2008)

so last week i purchased a pair of kribensis cichlids. I have them in my 20 gallon tank all by themselves except one cory.(I know i need more cories) anyways there is a pile of large holy rocks that i built including a flate piece of slate for them. My problem is that my male has established the group of rocks his and anytime my female gets near it he chases her off. I have been trying to research what to do about this as I would like them to pair up. Please help me.
-lbl


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

he may not accept her as a mate. i've read that kribs can be picky about mates.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Krib FEMALE'S are picky about thier mate's, males dont care as long as they get to mate. It is best to s tart of with a group of 4 if you want a really good pair. I always buy a male+female as i dont have the funding to buy 2 to 4 more. Did you put the male in first? You need to put the female in first, so he has to fight her, and test her strength. If they both tire out and give in, you will have a pair, if not, then one fish isnt going to live very long. I have never really had this issue though. You might want to re-arrange hte tnak and see what that does for you. Also, what size are the male and female? Are you sure thye are male and female? Please post pic's, as they might both be male, or female.


----------



## livebearerlover (Jan 21, 2008)

i dont have a camera than can post pics for you but yes i do know that i have a male and a female. I did rearrange it today and i saw them together a few times so i do believe that they might be getting along.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Im glad they appear to be getting along.


----------



## camb113 (Jun 13, 2009)

I have th exact same problem exept when my male can see the female anywhere he will chase her to the top of the filter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

and thats what my male Convict seems to be doing. i have got to redo the arrangements.


----------

